# Wlan-Router mit OpenVPN



## Skerk (29. April 2019)

hallo Leute,

vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen:

Und zwar bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Wlanrouter mit echtem OpenVPN-Client (Also kein PPTP oder sowas). ich selber besitze einen VPN Account, möchte allerdings aus Datenschutzgründen alles was an Traffic entsteht über den VPN-Server laufen lassen. Es ist mir wichtig, da insgesamt sechs Leute über meinem Namen surfen (lange geschichte warum, weswegen..ist so).

Es gab mal eine Seiter: flashrouter.de Die hat glaube ich zugemacht, Was noch bleibt ist: einen Router mittels OpenWRT selber flashen. ich kenn mich mit Linux kaum aus.


Habt ihr da eien idiotensicherer Anleitung/Info/Tipp wie ich zu meinem Ziel komm?

Mein Ist-Zustand = habe im 1.OG eine Fritzbox 7490 stehen. Ich wohne im EG. 

Soll zustand: Im besten Fall wird 1.OG und EG komplett via WLAN mit Internet über VPN mit OpenVPN versorgt.

Inetleitung 50mbit.


Danke an euch.


----------



## Saguya (29. April 2019)

Hostet du selber einen VPN-Server oder hast du den irgendwie gemietet bzw einen Account gemietet?
Wenn letzteres



Skerk schrieb:


> VPN Account, möchte allerdings aus Datenschutzgründen



dann ist dieser Satz sinn befreit, ist nicht böse gemeint, aber er garantiert dir, das dein Anbieter nicht den traffic mitschneitet?



Skerk schrieb:


> Was noch bleibt ist: einen Router mittels OpenWRT selber flashen. ich kenn mich mit Linux kaum aus.



Kann man leicht lernen und im Web gibt es genug Anleitungen für so was.


----------



## Skerk (29. April 2019)

Saguya schrieb:


> 1.Hostet du selber einen VPN-Server oder hast du den irgendwie gemietet bzw einen Account gemietet?
> Wenn letzteres dann ist dieser Satz sinn befreit, ist nicht böse gemeint, aber er garantiert dir, das dein Anbieter nicht den traffic mitschneitet?
> 
> 2.Kann man leicht lernen und im Web gibt es genug Anleitungen für so was.



1. das passt schon wie es ist.

2. Ok, aber es geht immernoch darum welchen Wlan router mit welcher Firmware etc... hast du da einen guten? Wenn ja, welchen und wleche Firmware passt darauf?


Bitte nicht antworten: "ja, musst du selber gucken, gibt viele" das weiß ich alles selber, aber ich bräuchte da schon etwas genaueres. Will nicht hinterher an einem frisch gekauften Router herumflashen, nur um hinterher festzustellen das ich was übersehen hab.


Peace


----------



## Saguya (29. April 2019)

Skerk schrieb:


> 1. das passt schon wie es ist.
> 
> 2. Ok, aber es geht immernoch darum welchen Wlan router mit welcher Firmware etc... hast du da einen guten? Wenn ja, welchen und wleche Firmware passt darauf?
> 
> ...



Auf https://openwrt.org sollte es eig. Anleitungen für dich geben, da muss aber zum Teil deine Box öffnen. 
Aber wenn du einen Router mit WRT Support willst, bleibt wohl nur noch als brauchbar Linksys


----------



## Skerk (29. April 2019)

Im Grunde brauche ich nur einen mit OpenVPN ^^

über openwrt.com bin ich schion gestolpert, aber werde echt nicht schlau.

Angenommen ich suiche nach Linksys auf Openwrt, ich finde drei passende: E1700, EA8500 v1, E2500 v3

ich entscheide mich schätzungsweisefür den E2500. Suche den auf Amazon (das v3 habe ich nirgends gefunden): Linksys E2500 WLAN N600 Dual Band Router with Fast: Amazon.de: Amazon.de

Dort sidn jetzt drei Stück E2500. Welches ist der richtige? ^^

Auch hier schätze ich den "N600 with fast Ethernet", dazu hier ein paar Auszüge aus den Amazon bewertungen wegen der Firmware "openWRT"

1. This router is very convenient to have the DD-WRT firmware installed and after installing this, there is going to be a lot you can do with this router - something similar to the high-end routers.

2. Hi
Der gelieferte Router ist ein E2500 Version 3.
Ich habe gerade den Router bekommen. Es ist eine Version 3.
DD-WRT geht zwar aber derzeit ohne einen 5GHz Accespoint
Tomato unterstützt beide Accesspoints 2.4 und 5 Ghz.
Aktuel verwende ich daher 1.28.0000 MIPSR2-3.1-132 K26 USB Mega-VPN

Update (15.Feb) Tomato läuft nicht ganz rund, es gibt immer wieder Verbindungsprobleme.

---_> dazu Kommentare :  "VPN Passthrough aber kein VPN Server dazu muss eine alternative Firmware aufgespiet werden" 

----------------------------------------------------------

ka ob das stimmt.

jetzt schau ich mal welche openWRT software darauf passen könnte auf---- > Index of /releases/  -----> 18.06.2 ----> hier gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: "Targets" und "packages".... und jeweils bei beiden hab ich sowas von keine Ahnung was danach von den geschätzens 68 Möglichkeiten die richtige ist ^^


----------

